# Bowls



## Uktvgold1 (8 Jan 2019)

Making a 12 sided bowl out of triangles but cannot get the angles right can anybody help as I am running out of wood and money


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2019)

Uktvgold1":38m121tf said:


> Making a 12 sided bowl out of triangles but cannot get the angles right can anybody help as I am running out of wood and money


http://www.quest42.co.uk/woodwork/Segment/Seg-Calc.htm


----------



## marcros (8 Jan 2019)

Are the angles wrong, or it doesn't work out into a circle, or are you struggling with accuracy so getting gaps?


----------



## Uktvgold1 (8 Jan 2019)

It's made up with 12 triangles at a slight angle . The triangles are put one one way and one the other. But when I tried it the two ends did not meet


----------



## Honest John (8 Jan 2019)

Not sure if I’ve got a full grasp of your situation. I do quite a bit of segmented turning mostly 16 or 24 segment and clearly the best practice is to get the segments cut correctly so that the joints fit as they should. Inverting every other piece is a common but not universally used practice that helps to correct any out of vertical cut. If you are using 12 segments then 6 should go together to make a semi circle. The two ends of this semi circle should sit flat on your table saw or bench. If this is not the case you may be able to rub these ends on a stuck down abrasive and make them parallel. If both semi circles are made into this state then they should go together without gaps. Be aware this can only correct very minor angle mis cuts, the real answer is to cut the angles correctly in the first place, and this is not easy without some practice. Be used mitre saw and table saw with a sled. Both have worked but I find my table saw my most reliable method. I use a “Wedgie sled” in which you do not flip the wood over to cut the second mitre. Using this method I can cut reliably 48 segment ring that will go together first time right off the saw. I know other people can do this on a mitre saw, but I’ve not managed it. I no longer sand my segments other than taking 5he fuzzies off before gluing up. If you are flipping your stock for each mitre cut, make absolutely certain that the stock you are cutting is prepared properly in that the edges are parallel, as you are referencing off alternate edges, and will certainly introduce angular problems if this is not the case. Like other crafting activities, segmenting is a journey, not a destination. Keep t it and you will get there.


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2019)

Uktvgold1":1ut445eq said:


> It's made up with 12 triangles at a slight angle . The triangles are put one one way and one the other. But when I tried it the two ends did not meet


Are you saying you are trying to fit pieces like this with compound angles to form a circle?


----------



## Uktvgold1 (8 Jan 2019)

Yes but leaning outwards should angle be 45% on side pieces thank you in anticipation


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2019)

What are you cutting the pieces with, a table saw or a compound mitre saw?


----------



## Uktvgold1 (9 Jan 2019)

Mitersaw


----------



## Inspector (9 Jan 2019)

http://jansson.us/jcompound.html#nsidedbox

Here you go.

Pete


----------



## Uktvgold1 (9 Jan 2019)

Thank you


----------

